# RIP K-9 Jethro



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I see these stories and they break my heart. This one I thought was going to make it. I believe that anyone that kills a k-9 officer should be charged with murder, they are considered officers of the law. Yes they are just dogs, but they are actively working with a title and badge. They are used as a frontline defense and save human lives repeatedly. It should also be mandatory for them to have vests. There is no reason that they all don't have vests. For some reason this one bothers me enough to vent about it. RIP Jethro.

UPDATE | Canton police K9 officer recovering from shooting


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I was just going to post this. So glad you already did. Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I was just going to post this. So glad you already did. Absolutely heartbreaking.


I usually don't, but this one really bothered me for some reason. Maybe because they stated that if the dog didn't take these bullets if would have been an human officer or even a couple of them.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I was hoping he would make it too. It's very sad. I too, think they should be charged with murder. Whether its a human or canine that was killed it was still murder.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I was so hopeful that he was going to pull through. I really am shocked. And very, very sad. My heart breaks for his poor handler.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The bullets didn't hit any vital organs but there was swelling in the brain. Poor dog. I was hoping he would make it. 

I don't believe it should be a murder charge. Assaulting an officer and cruelty to animals yes. I don't know that a vest would have made a difference on this one. I think the shot that caused the problem was the muzzle shot, but I could be wrong on that. So sad.

I don't think murder, not because I don't want people punished for killing a dog, but because I believe that people who kill people should be executed. I do not think a person should be executed for killing a dog, even a police canine.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This kind of thing breaks my heart! I think I know how I would have responded to the Suspect if he had done that to my working dog. I am very sorry to hear about Jethro.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If they have a title as an officer then they should be treated as such, whether a dog or person. Someone was going to get shot and most likely killed if it wasn't the dog. The person just opened fire and the intent was there to kill. If the dog didn't take the bullets a human officer would have. Scum like this need to be locked up for life because next time it might be a human.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Rest in peace, sweet Jethro. To paraphrase the Bible, there is no greater love than to lay down your life for your friends.

I think perhaps there should be a murder charge for killing a k-9 officer. After all, they are trained and expected to perform in ways that most dogs are not and for that reason alone, a more severe penalty should attach to killing them. Another reason is that if a criminal is pulling a gun to shoot at a human officer and gets the dog instead, then that would mean he would get a lesser sentence because A) he can't shoot worth a darn or B) the dog got in front thereby saving a human officer's life. I have no sympathy for either kind of cop killer, they deserve whatever they get.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Now I even feel worse. Jethro was purchased originally as a pet for the officer and his daughter by the officer himself. Then later brought him out into the force. 

The History of Jethro – UPDATED : Doggies.com Dog Blog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

llombardo said:


> now i even feel worse. Jethro was purchased originally as a pet for the officer and his daughter by the officer himself. Then later brought him out into the force.
> 
> the history of jethro – updated : Doggies.com dog blog


wow!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

So sad. Gut wrenching for his handler and department I'm sure. RIP and thank you Jethro.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I read about this also, and was really hoping he wold be able to pull through. Hurts my heart that he didn't.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

I wouldn't say these people should technically charged with "murder". But they should have an equivalent punishment to that which would go along with murder at leas, even if they call it something different. This dog was taking a bullet that would've likely been for a police officer. Just so sad...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How touching. They all saluted as he was brought out.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been following this too. I was so hoping he would make it. Hope the POS that did this get what he deserves. He pulled a gun to shoot. This dog saved lives by giving his own. I think the punishment should be the same as if he shot a human LEO. K9s are an extension of their handler. 
I pray his handler and family find some peace and comfort after this horrific loss. And that justice is served.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

I live in canton. This is the so sad for all of the residents.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sad.......


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Truly tragic. The dog is a hero and no doubt kept his handler safe. RIP Jethro, you have done your job well! 

A friend of mine's dog was shot and killed early this morning, in a SWAT standoff with a lunatic with a gun. That dog absolutely saved his handler and teammates from a disturbed person intent on killing Police Officers. It never get's easier, but we are fortunate to be partnered with such brave and talented K-9's.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Slamdunc said:


> Truly tragic. The dog is a hero and no doubt kept his handler safe. RIP Jethro, you have done your job well!
> 
> A friend of mine's dog was shot and killed early this morning, in a SWAT standoff with a lunatic with a gun. That dog absolutely saved his handler and teammates from a disturbed person intent on killing Police Officers. It never get's easier, but we are fortunate to be partnered with such brave and talented K-9's.


 So sorry for your loss and that of Jethro. May those poor souls rest in peace now.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would luv to be on that jury, if asked if I had any pro "Dog" basis I would say "nope" I have cats don't know nothing about dogs??

It's just sad I too was hoping he would make it, RIP Jethro.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A very touching farewell...

http://youtu.be/s4M0OKTqc9Y


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

RIP Jethro, because of you the family and children that you loved still have their daddy.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

RIP Jethro.......
Here are some touching pictures and a video at the bottom of the page.

A Beloved Police Officer Was Killed, But Notice The White Flowers On The Casket....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

It is so sad . There is a major fund raising going on to raise money for vests for these brave officers. Jethro gave his life and saved his partner.There have been at least two more GSds K-9's who have died in the line of duty this past month. Run free Jethro run free.


----------

